# Can't boot install disc when USB is enabled.



## coyote_sprit (Sep 20, 2009)

Whenever USB 2.0, USB mouse or USB keyboard is enabled from within the mobo BIOs I cannot boot the install disc. The error I get is something along the lines of.


> hptrr: no controller detected
> panic: ohci_add_done: addr (some hex string which I can't remember)


This ultimately leads to the following.


> Cannot dump. No dump device defined.


My motherboard is GIGABYTE MA790XT-UD4P, I thought about flashing my BIOs but the packages that GIGABYTE provides are .exe. So does anyone know any other work around? If need be I'll go back to windows for a short while but I don't really want to, so if anyone knows any other work arounds I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe it's only the setup that doesn't work with USB enabled. If you have a PS2 port available, you could disable USB support temporarily, plug a PS2 keyboard for the setup and enable USB again after the setup?

BIOS flashing should not be done with a modern OS (e.g. Windows) running, so I doubt you need Windows.
What you need is an MS-DOS boot disk. You can make one with a Win9x system (if you can find any!) or you can download one from the Internet. I guess you could even use a DOS clone.


----------



## coyote_sprit (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a PS/2 keyboard and managed to install but when I turned back on USB mouse I got the error again. Someone in another forum I saw said you can build a kernel from source and implement it when installing and tell it not to load the hptrr. Anyone know how I can go about doing that?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 20, 2009)

coyote_sprit said:
			
		

> Someone in another forum I saw said you can build a kernel from source and implement it when installing and tell it not to load the hptrr


Well, I guess they mean you make a custom kernel on another computer, copy it on your computer using the livefs and boot from it. I'm not sure there's another way.


----------



## coyote_sprit (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm going to install a minimal system and build kernel from there without hptrr support.


----------



## coyote_sprit (Sep 20, 2009)

It's working now but some weird issue seems to be occurring now. If I start FreeBSD without my keyboard plugged in it loads just fine and then I can plug my keyboard it but if I plug my keyboard in before loading the kernel I get an error. My mouse isn't detected unless I plug it in after booting aswell.


----------

